# Big bore aluminum tubes



## papajohn123 (May 5, 2013)

Hello all,
I just joined after getting the blowgun bug. I recently bought 2 CS 4ft guns from Amazon (prime member - free 2 day shipping) 1 for me and 1 for my buddy, then discovered I already had a piece of the exact same tube in my corner I've had for a few years - already anodized black so I cut it to 5ft and it works great!

Then I googled blowguns, forums, etc. and found CS Arizona. We had so much fun that I thought I would make a couple more for my son-in-law and 15yr old grandson.

Went to the metal store in Phoenix and they still stock them in black, dark red,dark green, blue and gold for 5.56 each in 6ft. and always keep them in stock although the black is getting low. The guy told me he used to sell a bunch to a guy making blowguns in town! If anyone is in the Phoenix area the company is Industrial Metals on 48th street just south of Broadway.

Also bought 3 quivers, 3 mouthpieces and 3 point holders from CS Arizona plus a set of 4 foam bicycle grips to complete the package.
If anyone wants to build a few for gifts you can do it for about half the price of CS plus have 6 footers to boot!

Cs AZ also said the mini broadheads would be 2-3 months so I found "Warehouse 14" - 8.00 per 50 so ordered 2 paks. Just Google them to see if they still have some in stock as everyone else is out!

New to the hobby but thought I would share what I've discovered so far.
John


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. That is really good information. WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## papajohn123 (May 5, 2013)

To add to my first post I've started experimenting with dart making too. Will be doing several types but most will have carbon shafts, either solid or tube. I get mine from a company that services the RC Plane and Helicopter market. Great selection, good prices and shipping cost. They also list 2" plastic tape in colors I'm going to try.

www.rcfoam.com

I found the 4 local hobby stores don't have much of a selection and the sizing and quality is poor. I've ordered twice from RCfoam and they have been great and quality is too.

Another source I wanted to share.

John


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Keep the information flowing.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome John and thanks for the carbon link. Note to all: Be sure to wear a dust mask when cutting / working carbon fiber with a dremmel style tool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! Post some pictures of possible!


----------



## papajohn123 (May 5, 2013)

For the custom darts I just got some of the materials I need. I will post some photos of the blowguns and darts in a week or so? Nothing totally original, but looking forward to testing the different types on my chrono. Also have a gram/grain scale for comparison.

These tubes are exactly the same size as the CS ones and with the CS parts look the same only longer and in colors too. The foam grips are a nice touch. Might try making a quiver for the CS stun darts as they don't fit the standard one, then would have a quiver for each on the tubes.


----------



## papajohn123 (May 5, 2013)

Well I just got an email from Warehouse 14 that they are out of stock and cannot fill my order, 10 days after I ordered them! I sent a really nasty email back and they will never hear from me again. I would advise everyone to stay away! To top it off, they said "check back in 2-3 weeks" when they know it will be 2-3 months as CS is the only dealer source and they surely knew this before emailing me. Now I guess I will HAVE to use my own homemade cones and darts to be able to shoot over the summer.


----------



## Jonesysoutdoors22 (Nov 12, 2015)

I would love to make a few other blowguns like my cs pro .625. Can anyone tell me exactly what kind of tube stock I'm looking for? I'm wondering if something exists that is more of a finished bore...


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the CS Pro bore is hard to beat . I found some 8 foot tube just a bit smaller in diameter at my local Menards home store . The inner bore is no better than the CS . You can also polish the inner bore with compound and a dowel rod with swab on a power drill .


----------



## Jonesysoutdoors22 (Nov 12, 2015)

Good idea tree fork,thanks for suggestion...Im deff goin to try...


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Jonesysoutdoors22 said:


> I would love to make a few other blowguns like my cs pro .625. Can anyone tell me exactly what kind of tube stock I'm looking for? I'm wondering if something exists that is more of a finished bore...


I have one stainless steel tube that I ordered from Online Metal and the bore has sort of a smoothed ripple look to it. I would stick to aluminum tubing. The 6061 T6 is likely the best.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

treefork said:


> I think the CS Pro bore is hard to beat . I found some 8 foot tube just a bit smaller in diameter at my local Menards home store . The inner bore is no better than the CS . You can also polish the inner bore with compound and a dowel rod with swab on a power drill .


Steel wool on a dowel rod works well too. Chucked up in a drill, or by hand. It just takes longer. Obviously. Used it on an oxidized tent pole one time, and it gave the bore a mirror polish. Huge difference in projectile performance too. Then a very, very, very small amount of silicone spray, and buffed away till it ain't there anymore, as in dry. Tyvek cones, made from FedEx envelopes (big shout out to squirrelslinger for that advice). Tyvek is the material the envelopes are made of. The stuff is also used to wrap houses, and used to make protective clothing like coveralls. It is easy to work like paper, but it is extremely durable and tear resistant.


----------

